
Apple responded to the release of Windows 95 - fortran77
https://www.cultofmac.com/386189/how-apple-responded-to-the-release-of-windows-95-twenty-years-ago-today/
======
charlesism

        > “I thought it was essentially game over for Apple,” 
        > Silverberg told me, recalling his thoughts about 
        > Windows 95 at the time. “I didn’t see how they 
        > could compete.”
        > 
        > Fortunately for us, he couldn’t have been more wrong.
    

I guess the author assumes the reader understands that Apple _did_ , in fact,
nearly go out of business before...

    
    
        > Two years later, Steve Jobs was back at the helm 
        > and the rest, as they say, is history!
    

Without Steve Jobs and an entirely new OS, it’s hard to see how Apple would
have carried on building computers past 2000 or so.

~~~
nineteen999
Let's not forget the $150M that Microsoft pumped into Apple as well.

[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/29/steve-jobs-and-bill-gates-
wh...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/29/steve-jobs-and-bill-gates-what-
happened-when-microsoft-saved-apple.html)

[https://www.engadget.com/2014/05/20/what-ever-became-of-
micr...](https://www.engadget.com/2014/05/20/what-ever-became-of-
microsofts-150-million-investment-in-apple/)

------
hybrids
A lot of people view the era from when Steve Jobs up to when he came back as
this kind of "malaise era" for Apple, which, granted, was not unearned;
nevertheless, there is something very charming about a lot of Apple's products
from that era - and this is coming from someone with more personal nostalgia
for the Win9x era than anything.

Something about pre-10 Mac OS is "cute." I can't put my finger on one single
thing, so I suppose its more of an aggregate property.

------
rasz
“Windows 95 = System 7”

lets forget about that whole protected memory and preemptive multitasking
thing altogether

